# Really beautiful Red checkered feral with highlighted iridescence!! PICTURE!



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Its so beautiful! is this a regular feral or was it breeded?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I couldn't find the pictures.

Margaret


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Fixed the image. i appologize for the broken picture.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Just saw it. Thank you. It is BEAUTIFUL!! I haven't any idea if it was just a lucky chance or if it was bred and then escaped to join a feral flock.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's hard to say .. I have some very stunningly beautiful pigeons in the Duck Pond Flock .. none are banded .. but they are lookers!

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

There are some gorgeous ones amongst the ferals in one of the big cities here too. I think they're escapes or descended from escapes. But who knows? 

In any case that is one stunning pigeon!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh, very pretty..!

Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Although I think all feral pigeons are beautiful, this one is stunning.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Clint, that is one gorgeous pigeon. Love the neck feathers. I expect it is a feral because we have had some that looked very similar - but not with that exceptional iridescence - believe they must have genes from probably a show pigeon escaping and mating with a feral.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow! Eye catching. 
Not sure if that is a good thing in the wild.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What a strikingly beautiful red head! Sort of reminds me of my Blaize, though I don't even think Blaize is as beautiful. The feathers around the neck as so unusual. Just a pretty bird.

Every once in a while you see a beautiful red head among the flock.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! That's a pretty bird! 

Suzanna


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow! That may very well be the most beautiful pigeon I've ever seen-Ive never seen one with that color pattern....

Pity you couldn't catch it and breed it with other pigeons- you might have little pigeons that are equally colorful...


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I would actually do my best to catch that bird. 

Aren't all pigeons descended from escapees regardless of color? True wild pure rock doves are actually very scarce in their natural range.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Ramiro said:


> I would actually do my best to catch that bird.
> 
> .




That's not an easy task- Pigeons can run like lightning, and if you get too close, they'll fly off with a shot...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice bird I think I've seen pigeons with coloring liek that though I think most of them were domesitc. I have seeen some ferals that have interesting markings nad iridescences


----------



## wikianime (Jul 12, 2011)

i have a blue checker and its neck feathers are silvery blue and is beautiful tooo!!! feral i found that was injured!!!


----------

